# SA vs Alcoholism vs Gambling Addiction vs Sex Addiction vs



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

which is worse to have?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have no idea.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy crap! :lol Nice thread topic!!!

SA all the way man! At least with split personality disorder, one of them might be outgoing. :duck (Kidding)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

What is the deal with your polls?


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

most of those are self inflicted or you can help yourself.

Split personality which I believe they call Dissociative Identity Disorder nowadays, and it's been that way for almost a decade now is the worst. You basically have to hope to god that someone in your life cares for you enough to save you.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I voted drugs.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I vote social avoidance, because it is lonely anti-social behavior. All that other stuff can be pretty social I think. I guess I should have split personality, that would suck too.

This thread made me think of how it would suck to lose your mind and be tormented by unpleasant hazy confusion and unhappiness, and dwell in misery on memories of who you used to be. the damaged person you've become is impossible to fix or do anything with or connect with anybody.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said sex addiction, but drug addiction is really close. The highs are just from different triggers.

Sex addiction has a love/conquest/self-esteem issue behind it. Drugs numb emotional pain, too, but comes from more outside chemicals.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

haha I don't think I'd mind a sex addiction, as long as I had a partner with a voracious appetite who's willing to help me out every now and then, and I'm sure I already have a social avoidance addiction. I'm also hesitant to say split personalities, because at least a few of those would be infinitely better than my real personality. I suppose I'll go with stuttering. With that and the others, my opinion primarily rests on the severity; I would rather have a mild stutter than a severe drug addiction, and vice versa.


----------



## missionhillandy (Jun 5, 2007)

I voted drug addiction as I saw it first hand mess up some people I grew up with bad.


----------

